# Laufzeitfehler durch Hochkomma in Variable



## FragMich (2. Nov 2004)

Internet Explorer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es ist ein Laufzeitfehler aufgetreten.
> Soll de Debugmodus gestartet werden?
> Zeile: 375
> Fehler: ')' erwartet



Ich Ziehe aus einer Datenbank Usernamen, und lasse die in einem Java Script anzeigen.
Manche User haben nun mal ein ' im Namen. Bsz: Mary O'Conner.
Und da macht das Java Script nicht mit.
Mit PHP geht man locker mit addslashes an die Sache ran.

Aber was macht man bei Java ?

Ich will direkt bei der übergabe der Variable ins Javascript hier eine Funktion Javaseitig davorstellen, oder watt auch immer damit diese Hochkommas entweder ignoriert werden, oder wenn es gar nicht anders geht, aus der Variable entfernt werden.

Habt ihr als Java Profis eine Idee ? ;-)

Grüße,
R00ms


----------



## thE_29 (2. Nov 2004)

redest du jetzt von JavaScript oder Java?

Weißt du überhaupt den Unterschied???

Java != JavaScript, wenn du JavaScript suchst, biste im falschen Forum!


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (2. Nov 2004)

Verschoben: JavaScript-Forum


----------



## FragMich (2. Nov 2004)

Iss beides Java, rille  oder ? ???:L

So ein Teil das im Browser zB Internet Explorers läuft
fängt mit:
	
	
	
	





```
<script language="Javascript" type="text/javascript">
```
an und höhrt mit 
	
	
	
	





```
</script>
```
 wieder auf.

Aber danke für die Belehrungen. Habe aber ehr auf einen Hilfreichen Tipp gehoft. :meld:


----------



## Heiko (8. Nov 2004)

Du redest von JavaScript, das ist was anderes, wie Java.

Was genau ist dein Problem? Evtl kann ich dir ja helfen.


----------



## Roar (8. Nov 2004)

FragMich hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Iss beides Java, rille  oder ? ???:L


 :bahnhof: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=6099


----------

